# What If You Ate 100,000 Calories in One Day



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2019)

*What If You Ate 100,000 Calories in One Day*

We?re all familiar with that certain sting of guilt that comes after a good meal that was way too much. Most of us are trying to maintain our health and level of fitness, while the media is teeming with warnings about extra calories. Calories are generally a unit of measurement used to determine the amount of energy contained inside of something. Just like rocket fuel provides the rocket with energy ? people use food for fuel. An average human burns 2,500 calories throughout the day. So you need to consume relatively the same 2,500 calories in a day to maintain yourself in the same shape you currently are. But what would happen if you ate 100,000 calories in a single day? Is that even possible?

https://youtu.be/sDagRPQQeVc


----------

